# Hp portátil HP NC6320 averia placa base



## dim1001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Este portatil no enciende hace como encender pero se apaga  no entra  en bios ni da imagen, por lo que se la placa base esta mal , pero muchos portatiles tienen la misma averia , y dejan de fucionar , se ha comprobado todo  y es problema placa base me gustaria crear un post sobre reparacion de portatiles se que es algo complicado pero entre todos podemos hacerlo poco a poco.
volviendo al tema se ha reseteado cmos del portatil y todo desconectado durante 48 horas  y sigue igual ,las resistencias fusibles estan bien, y las inifugas tambien , no hay quemazon , aparentemente todo esta bien , sigue con el mismo problema , pienso yo habra alguna forma de resetear el ordenador y no me refiero a quitar la bateria de cmos sino resetear profundamente el ordenador no la bios sino que el ordenador detecte algun fallo  y se proteja y una vez que entra en protecion tengamos que llevarlo al servicio tecnico para que les reseteen las averias esto es una   hipotesis  mia .


----------



## electrodan (Nov 15, 2008)

Si se rompió o se quemo algo no hay reseteo que te sirva.


----------



## dim1001 (Nov 15, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Si se rompió o se quemo algo no hay reseteo que te sirva.



Pero quemado no esta , no tiene signos de haber sufrido calentamiento el ventilador limpio y refrigerador perfecto , es un problema comun en los hp . si alguien tiene un hp de este modelo otro con este problema que deje su comentario , por cierto si le quito la memoria ram si arranca pero no entra en bios ni entra la grafica ni siquiera pita .
Es algo raro .


----------



## El nombre (Nov 15, 2008)

La palabra "quemado" tiene muchas incompatibilidades (sobre todo del olfato).

Los síntomas que presenta son los clásicos de falta de batería. ¿Has probado si te baja la tensión del alimentador al cargar? ¿Te carga la batería? ¿Te arranca sin ella? ¿Te baja la tensión del alimentador al intentar arrancar sin batería? ¿Tienes el alimentador conectado a la red? (esta última es coña)

Igual el problema queda fuera del portatil.


----------



## angelbetis (Mar 7, 2010)

mi portatil assus a6000 se apaga a los pocos segundos de encenderlo un chip se calienta  mucho esta en la parte de la alimentacion.


----------

